# Drag Racing Sunday!



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The place, George Bush park. The time? 10:00 am, plus or minus an hour or three. Ill probably be there around daylight! :spineyes: Ill be bringing a broom to knock some of the bigger marbles out of the way and layout the track. Might laydown some grape soda for traction also. If anybody wakes up as early as I do and just needs to get out of the house, show up early! 

And if anbody feels the need to bring a small BBQ pit to throw some Hot Dawgs on or something, that could work!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BTW, I dont have a sprayer for the soda water, so I was planning on just pouring it on the surface and brooming it out. Then take a nap! lol


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Biff- instead of pouring it, take a pocket nkife and cut a slit up near the top of the bottle. When you turn it over, it will act as sort of a sprayer if you ade it fairly clean. Used to do that on the onraod sometimes when we forgot the sprayer...lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> Biff- instead of pouring it, take a pocket nkife and cut a slit up near the top of the bottle. When you turn it over, it will act as sort of a sprayer if you ade it fairly clean. Used to do that on the onraod sometimes when we forgot the sprayer...lol


Hahh! You da man bro!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I,ll be there with gas blower, generator, sprayer and my car. The tank on gen will be full but may run out(it drinks gas like its 27cents a gallon)(flash back) and the sprayer will need something put inside it to do any good. I,m usually up at the crack so I,ll be there early!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I'll be tere.
Just received my new rail. SWEEEEEEEET!!!!
See ya sunday.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> I,ll be there with gas blower, generator, sprayer and my car. The tank on gen will be full but may run out(it drinks gas like its 27cents a gallon)(flash back) and the sprayer will need something put inside it to do any good. I,m usually up at the crack so I,ll be there early!


The blower works ok for the top layer of dust, but really wont knock out the 30 lb. boulders. lol Bring the blower anyway. After the brooming itll be handy for the left over dust.

The generator is a good idea in case we need a soldering iron. I was charging off my truck battery. Ill bring the grape soda. They have the generic Wallworld brand for $.50 a liter and $3.00 worth should do the trick.

I ended up with a bottle of Koford heavy that I think Slash gave to Bigmax, and I owe somebody $4 for it.

I cant wait!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> I'll be tere.
> Just received my new rail. SWEEEEEEEET!!!!
> See ya sunday.


We require pics bro!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hawiian Punch and 7-up*

Got that from some experienced oval runners.

Slash put a case of Kolford in the mail to me today and I will bring it for those that would like to take a bottle for their pit box.

Will be driving up around 10:00.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

ddcarter3 said:


> I'll be tere.
> Just received my new rail. SWEEEEEEEET!!!!
> See ya sunday.


Awesome DD! Glad you got the hook up bro!!

Now run it like your stole it!!! LOL!!!!

PD2


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> Hahh! You da man bro!


Just trying to help my brutha out....lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

not quite sure i am going to make this one guys,my pops is in the hospital from a minor stroke with complications,my family is coming into town friday to get together to make some decisions. sad week for Team Insaneracin but we will pull through.if any of you can can throw some prayers this way,it woiuld be greatly appreciated.you guys dont have too much fun without me!!!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Paul. Prayers and best wishes coming your way right now.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

You got it Paul, hope things work out for the best.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent Paul.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Will do Paul.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Only one bottle of Koford*

Only one bottle of Koford. I get 3 every time I go and use most of it  Heavy Baby the only way to fly. Seriously the reason I end up buying so much is I don't keep them turned over so the stuff will run toward the tip. Get yourself something and drill a hole in it big enough to put the tip of the Koford bottle into so it stays upside down between rounds. If you let it sit upright you can only get about half of it out of the bottle before it becomes too much of a pain to deal with. Have some soap and water to get the stuff off you before getting back in your car or it will get everywhere. Believe me. Some people wear gloves but I hate gloves. The stuff is almost impossible to get off completly. You'll know when you have some on your car because all of a sudden this dust ball will start forming where it is  Orange Blast is good for getting it off your car after racing. Doesn't remove paint and actually will partially dissolve the Koford. To get it completly off the outside use some non-petrolum based wax. You want this type so it doesn't get under the bod and soften the paint. I use Zymol. It has crushed walnut hulls to scrub the sticky stuff off the car. And leaves it with a nice coconut smell  Blank decal paper in places where the stuff tends to build up will speed up the cleanup quite a bit. The tiny gravel that gets picked up by the Koford is deadly to a nice paintjob. Flush the **** out of the inside before rubbin on it. Run your hand over the inside and make sure there are no rocks. I put two scratches in the top of the Plazma the first time I cleaned it. Get some of the stretchy sticky bandage to put around the pistol grip on your TX. Koford will screw up the rubber inserts on your radio too. My M11 inserts are all out of whack now from it. Cut a short piece of the bandage and wrap the handle. Henry came up with this trick and it works well for messy types like me that don't remember to wash the hands before going to the line.

Griz


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Paul...prayers sent. We will miss ya this weekend. We hope for the best.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I see Smiley looking in! 

Come on out bro! You can run my car!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry, Dad has the camera. We can get some Sunday.


Gary said:


> We require pics bro!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

insaneracin2003 said:


> not quite sure i am going to make this one guys,my pops is in the hospital from a minor stroke with complications,my family is coming into town friday to get together to make some decisions. sad week for Team Insaneracin but we will pull through.if any of you can can throw some prayers this way,it woiuld be greatly appreciated.you guys dont have too much fun without me!!!


Definitely in our prayers here bro! Never an easy thing to do or deal with. I just helped my family with a similar situation with my grandmother, but her stroke was a lot more severe. Let us know if there is anything we can do, aside from not having too much fun. HA!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Prayers are there bud.*

Take care of priorities and you will be running again soon.

FOLKS!!! Package came in yesterday just like Slash said t would. Most Awesome Dude he is Forsure. 1 case/12 bottles of Kolford is in my my possession! Thank you Slash!

We ARE HOOKED UP!!! Bring dollar bills. Don't want to make change.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Have I mentioned Im winning? :slimer:


----------



## troy a (Oct 23, 2006)

i hope that your enjoing setting in the winning driver seat right now,because when i get the rail back and together,i'll put a rope behind it so you can hook it up and see what it feels like to go fasttttt.just joking,i cant wait to get the new rail together and see the front wheels up


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I'll have the rail there Sunday*

Hey all,

My computer went on its head Monday. I'm posting from a back up I brought down from the attic. Old software-MS Me2000-so it's not compatible with the newsletter as formatted. The newsletter will have to wait until I get the warranty issues settled with the CPU manufacturer. Also, I won't be doing Email. It will have to sit on the server until the primary CPU is fixed.

The good news is the rail has a drive belt fitted. I had to re-drill the chassis and move the front bearing blocks to get proper belt tension. The rail gets its shake-down runs tomorrow at Litespeed in SA.

I'll bring my leaf blower too and try to get there about b/w 8:00 and 9:00 am.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good luck in SA bro!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Just put the RAIL down it's first test run! Pretty fast with the stock motor that Daniel sent with it. Got to put the antenea outside of the body. Car came around the corner, had to run towards it to get it to get out of the street. Then beat the car home! I won!
This is gonna be fun! Sunday! Sunday!! Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!:birthday2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

troy a said:


> i hope that your enjoing setting in the winning driver seat right now,because when i get the rail back and together,i'll put a rope behind it so you can hook it up and see what it feels like to go fasttttt.just joking,i cant wait to get the new rail together and see the front wheels up


I allmost got the Gorilla light finished. This is gonna be a *BLAST! *


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Just put the RAIL down it's first test run! Pretty fast with the stock motor that Daniel sent with it. Got to put the antenea outside of the body. Car came around the corner, had to run towards it to get it to get out of the street. Then beat the car home! I won!
> This is gonna be fun! Sunday! Sunday!! Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!:birthday2


I have a 13x2 laying around if you wanna borrow it bro!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I have a 13x2 laying around if you wanna borrow it bro!


I have a few mod motors. Just wanted to see it go from point A to point B with the stocker. I'm kinda funny that way. I have a 11x1 Lightspeed in my sights for the second pass. I need to mount an antenna mount. Spektrum has a short antenna. May make the second pass in the street today. May run over to Randy's today to get the mount.:walkingsm


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Here's a suggestion.*



ddcarter3 said:


> I have a few mod motors. Just wanted to see it go from point A to point B with the stocker. I'm kinda funny that way. I have a 11x1 Lightspeed in my sights for the second pass. I need to mount an antenna mount. Spektrum has a short antenna. May make the second pass in the street today. May run over to Randy's today to get the mount.:walkingsm


If you have a AE GT that your can steal the mount from. That's what I did for my funnycar. It lifts the reciever of the chassis and hold the antennae too. Not sue Randys has one. I have one of those on order and it may have come in but won't know till later today.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Funny car body.*

Does anyone have a used funny car body laying around? My hookup didn't come thru. Totally understand why tho. It doesn't have to be a show stopper cause I'm not sure this thing is going to go straight the first time.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Use that old school body!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I got a couple of jugs of grape soda to lay down, but I forgot to grab a broom from work. If you read this Trey, snatch one up.

I would also suggest everybody add some Horsepower!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Broom CK Again, where we gona be at? Across the main drag from the flying field or shooting range or further into the park, west past the flying field.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Broom CK Again, where we gona be at? Across the main drag from the flying field or shooting range or further into the park, west past the flying field.


Little League field parking lot directly across the road from the flying field. What time you plan on showing up?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

At least by 9 if not earlier. I'm planning on being there allready early AM and taking a walk with a camera over to the creek. Try and shoot some birds.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You bringing the video cam?

Ill be there around 7-7:30.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll bring it.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

madf1man said:


> At least by 9 if not earlier. I'm planning on being there allready early AM and taking a walk with a camera over to the creek. Try and shoot some birds.


Hey madf1man,
Are you into birding? My wife and I are. It's a long way from RC of any kind, but its something we enjoy doing together.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I enjoy getting outhere once in awhile. More just about getting away. Taken some good hikes out behind the dam. I enjoy all wildlife and the fact that behind the dam there is a surprising variety so close to home. Got a new lense I wanted to get out this morn but the clouds have changed that.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yall should see the birds around San Luis Pass! 


Im running a little behind. Itll be around 8:30 when I get there.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Well, I was just about to take a load to the truck, and its freeking raining! 

Looks like itll let up, so, lets play it by ear.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Now that sucks. Hope you guys can all get out and make a couple of passes.

GIT R DUN!!

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Well, I was just about to take a load to the truck, and its freeking raining!
> 
> Looks like itll let up, so, lets play it by ear.


Not that I'd ever say that its better than R/C, but, as an alternative on a rainy day, there is a slot car track in Cypress, that has a drag strip that is setup. I can't remember if it's a 1/4 or 1/8 scale mile, but they are getting things going and are about to start running Saturday's at 11:00 am starting on November 11th. Right now, its open to run Sunday's from noon'ish till just before 3:00 pm.

Here is the website for the place - http://www.hsarc.net/index.php

And here are some examples of the cars they run - http://www.johnkslotcars.com/index.html

You can also buy some RTR's for less than $100 - http://www.shopatron.com/index/137.0.6083.7579.18006.0.0

Funny thing is they treat the track just like R/C and even use KoFords for the tires too.

Just a thought or idea.......

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Nice.*

I actually ran slot cars in the mid 60's. City Champ Roswell, New Mexico!!! I've know about that track for some time now. My ex real estate broker's son and some friends started it. Slot cars is where Koford was first found for the rc dragsters. Nasty stuff but it works!

I'm getting ready and am still heading that way. If you are there Great! If not, I'll call. Need to hang somewhere till afternoon and then Real Estate appears again.

Off to S&S already done the other S.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Trey is at the parking lot, Its raining he is heading home.
Mary


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Trey is at the parking lot, Its raining he is heading home.
> Mary


Thanks Mary. I live very close to the parking lot, and it doesnt look good.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Bummer!*

Plan 'B' Hang at home and then head to the R.E. appointment later. In my bidness, we have to be drip dry.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

It was,nt rainin but it was wet.Man I was ready to run. First rain out I,ve had in a loooooong time! Saw a bad wreck on 6 where they rerouted flow around construction. Looked like someone did not follow reroute and had a head on with someone who did. Cars stopped about 100 yards apart and the depree field was filled solid between them. It actually looked like everyone was ok though.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Oh well! Shiznit happens. Next Sunday?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We've got HIRCR next fri and sat so sun will down time for me. I might(maybe) be able to come out and run it a time or 2 but I won,t be coming out in support mode with generator and so on.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Next Sunday could happen.*

Have to work around these kind of days in Houston and outdoor activities.

Still have more work on the funnycar. While starting it blind side just feel for the flywheel. The start wheel on my bump box rubbed the spur and smoothed out some teeth on it. Am thinking of another method to start it. I have an extra bump starter motor with wheel that I can mount on a board. Saw Kip's and looked simple enough.

While we're sitting at the computers, Anyone have a picture ouf their starter setup?

MAN! Had a little extra for Biff this time too. heh heh....


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Well, I had to take the wife to Urgent Care last night. 2 shots later, she can at least keep water down. While I was home bound yesterday, I put a 12x1 in the rail. WOW!!!!!! Had it up to what looked like about 60 mph!!! At 30 or so I could spin the tires. I am good for next weekend. I needed some P94 for the 11x1 Lightspeed. Looks like a football Sunday again. Looks like the rain is over, anyone change their mind, CALL ME. 832-476-5431


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> Have to work around these kind of days in Houston and outdoor activities.
> 
> Still have more work on the funnycar. While starting it blind side just feel for the flywheel. The start wheel on my bump box rubbed the spur and smoothed out some teeth on it. Am thinking of another method to start it. I have an extra bump starter motor with wheel that I can mount on a board. Saw Kip's and looked simple enough.
> 
> ...


Looks like Kip is using an airplane starter with a rubber wheel.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Cool!*

I'll be on the computer so if others want to go again send me an email. Or post it here. I'm good until about 3:00 and over there would put me where I could get to my appointment quicker.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yep, that is what I have too.*



Gary said:


> Looks like Kip is using an airplane starter with a rubber wheel.


Just set it up to work with the FC.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Well, I had to take the wife to Urgent Care last night. 2 shots later, she can at least keep water down. While I was home bound yesterday, I put a 12x1 in the rail. WOW!!!!!! Had it up to what looked like about 60 mph!!! At 30 or so I could spin the tires. I am good for next weekend. I needed some P94 for the 11x1 Lightspeed. Looks like a football Sunday again. Looks like the rain is over, anyone change their mind, CALL ME. 832-476-5431


I bench tested my car after putting an endbell on the 10x2 that I could work with, and it scared me! Then yesterday I built up a 7 cell pack. Its like night and day from what my car was before. I think I had a bad cell in that old pack.

The batteries Im using now were brand new, or rarely used, but their only 1500 nicds. Which is something to think about. Even though there probably only 1.15v, they weight a ton less than the 3000s I was using. This 7 cell set up might weigh the same as 4200 6 cell pack, but with more voltage.

Another thing is, and I had to think about this for awhile, my charger will only let me charge at 1 amp. This isnt good for when you want the most voltage with less run time applications. But a slow charge is great for run time. The discharge curve will be flatter resulting in more consistant runs.

If yall have some old nicds laying around thats still in good shape, I would try building a 7cell pack! Just about any speedo can handle it and its a good way the cost down, but still RIP! 

Like I said before, at least on the bench, its like night and day with the 7 cell pack. Just a guess, but I think 2.8 seconds can be done providing Kips guess that my car was doing 3.1-3.2s.

Factor in most of us are buying used cars, or like I did, the GMS Drag Spec at $164, and old speedo laying around, any old motor and whatever batteries anybody has, were talking CHEAP!

I have only spent $164 on the car, and havent bought another single thing, and can run under 3 seconds? Thats what Im talking about! 

This may not sound like much to the other RCers who havent driven a drag car yet, but Im hear to tell yall, thats freeking fast! LOL


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Man, are you sure you don't want to meet at the strip????? I'm ready, just have to throw a few things in the truck. I'll spring for the extra grape soda! We are so close, if it rains we go back home.....Any takers????


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ok*

I'm heading out the door. Should be there in about 30 minutes.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Loading the truck. Outta here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I was thinking the track will be too wet, so I allready unpacked and removed the servo to put it back in my M18. Plus, Im allready set into the Sunday kick back mode!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I talked her into coming over and helpin clean house. I don,t clean house often so it needs it. See ya'll next time


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Several of the guys made it anyway. Bigmax called a couple of times, but I had allready discharged my battery and yanked the servo out for the M18. Which reminds me, Ill cycle that pack while I have the chance.

NiCads, lol!


----------



## Carlos Villa (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey, I'm new to this forum. I am located in Victoria TX. I have a few R/Cs. I made it to the Drag Race meet earlier today and took some pics for you to enjoy.
This is what the Drag Strip looked like.








Random photos
































I had a good time. I cant wait till I can go back. Thanks to the guys that were there, I got a warm welcome.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the pics, and welcome to the forum Carlos!

It was a let down today with the weather and all.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Carlos....glad you made the drive. Come back anytime. Thanks for the pix.
David


----------



## Carlos Villa (Oct 27, 2006)

It was a pleasure to post the pics. 

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Bwahahahahaaaa*

That's what I was waiting on! Thank you Carlos! Great meeting you to bud. Get that rail together and we will go after it too!

Close racing as the one pic shows. Great shot too!


----------



## Carlos Villa (Oct 27, 2006)

Yea, Bigax I thought you would like that one.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Carlos Villa said:


> It was a pleasure to post the pics.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.


Sorry I didnt get to meet you.

I see by the pics BTW, that a co-worker of mine showed up! I hope Duane seriously considers the Megatech dragster he is talking about! 

How was the traction? The track didnt look TOO bad, a little wet.


----------



## Carlos Villa (Oct 27, 2006)

I only took a GT and for the truck traction was OK.


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey Carlos 

What part of Victoria do you live in? is it close to 5 points. I don't live there but my mother inlaw does. I live is Schertz it's about 125 mile from Victoria. 

Bobby D.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Carlos, sorry I missed you today. Glad you finally decided to post up on the forum though. You gonna come out again anytime soon? I'll be at the next meet, and I just might have something to run. So what truck did you bring? I want to see some two-speed action!


----------



## Carlos Villa (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Justin, No problem. I want to go to K&M to race some Saturday night with you guys. I'll try to make the next meet, and have the nitro rail going. I ran the 2 speed GT. I also took my "nitro rail" for show and tell, GT2, and my race GT. I was going to take my XRAY NT18 but, I forgot it.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bigmax said:


> I actually ran slot cars in the mid 60's. City Champ Roswell, New Mexico!!! I've know about that track for some time now. My ex real estate broker's son and some friends started it. Slot cars is where Koford was first found for the rc dragsters. Nasty stuff but it works!
> 
> I'm getting ready and am still heading that way. If you are there Great! If not, I'll call. Need to hang somewhere till afternoon and then Real Estate appears again.
> 
> Off to S&S already done the other S.


That is awesome! Like I said, it was just a thought or idea. The guys over there - Russ and the rest of the guys - are really nice and easy. Remind me a lot of the way we are. At any rate, if you guys are ever interested I'm game - that place is literally less than 5 miles from my house.

PD2


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Track Prep and Race Conditions*



Gary said:


> Sorry I didnt get to meet you.
> 
> I see by the pics BTW, that a co-worker of mine showed up! I hope Duane seriously considers the Megatech dragster he is talking about!
> 
> How was the traction? The track didnt look TOO bad, a little wet.


Hey, Carlos-welcome to the forum and to the club. It was good meeting you yesterday. I'd like to see the 18TZ from your ST in that rail chassis. :smile:

Yea, Duane really asked a lot of questions. I think he is interested. There is MegaTech for sale on the IMDRA site for $150-shipped.

The track looked damp, but the traction was good. I think the pebbly surface keeps the tire contact patch off the dampness that gathers in b/w the pebbles. However, loose pebbles are a nuisance. They really trash up a set of tires that have Koford applied. There is also a risk of throw-off from the tires or kick-up from the track getting into the exposed pinion/spur/belt pulleys. For that reason, I think it is essential to continue using a leaf blower to prep the track in addition to sweeping off the larger stones. The continuing threat of rain yesterday precluded any serious track prep-but it was still runable.

I think we as a group should come up with a better way to call a race because of adverse weather. Rain events are common in Houston. We need a work-around that will leverage the decision making process so we can still do an event if complete or partial clearing/drying takes place.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I agree,*



AHR43 said:


> Hey, Carlos-welcome to the forum and to the club. It was good meeting you yesterday. I'd like to see the 18TZ from your ST in that rail chassis. :smile:
> 
> Yea, Duane really asked a lot of questions. I think he is interested. There is MegaTech for sale on the IMDRA site for $150-shipped.
> 
> ...


If it isn't raining but has , I think we need to at least Make it there. Regroup and if conditions worsen then go somewhere and have a meeting or just go. You don't have to go home , you just can't stay there. Unless you want.

Trey is the early riser and due to how wet it was then made an executive decision.

I went online up till the time to leave my house. I was aware and didn't leave until I decided to go anyway not knowing others were already there. We do need to share out ph #'s by PM or here depending how you want to share. At least some key folks so others can call and confirm it is happening or not. If I am not able to get there until 10:00 and I will most likely go just to assess the conditions.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, I believe in showing up no matter what when no other means of contact are possible. Phone # would have been handy yesterday as opposed to calling Mary,walking her thru logging into site and seeing what was being discussed and posting my plans so everyone knew. No executive decision meant just what my plans were since I was coming out in support mode with generator, blower and broom and folks may have been counting on me. I would have much rather hung out at a local eatery waiting out a rain storm than clean house!! Phone numbers, set meeting times.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

*I'm convinced*

I must have one of these cool drag RC's and fast. Now, to search and find the one I want to run. Electric or Nitro? I think I will stick to electric for now, since I have some knowledge of electric from my old RC10 days. I just recently got back into the hobby with the purchase of a Tamiya High Lift, but I have not built it yet. It's still sitting in it's pretty box waiting for me to build it. I have a cool FJ40 Landcruiser body for it I got from Japan. It's no racer, but it's cool. I want to meet up with you guys and check out some action next T&T. I would have came out this Sunday but I was out of town on a hunt. I got back early enough to run out and check out some action, but I figured it would be over or rained out by the time I made it out that way. I should be around for the next T&T. Saturday to the off road show at Reliant and Sunday to Bush for some drags.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*That's Cool Landcruiser!*

Next T&T is November 19th. 10:00 A.M. Bush Park.

That's what I'm Talking ABOUT!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

David Carter 832-476-5431


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

madf1man said:


> Yep, I believe in showing up no matter what when no other means of contact are possible. Phone # would have been handy yesterday as opposed to calling Mary,walking her thru logging into site and seeing what was being discussed and posting my plans so everyone knew. No executive decision meant just what my plans were since I was coming out in support mode with generator, blower and broom and folks may have been counting on me. I would have much rather hung out at a local eatery waiting out a rain storm than clean house!! Phone numbers, set meeting times.


I'll support that as a COA (Course of Action). That's the way Slash does it in SA with SAMDRL. He is always on site with the timing trailer. We've had some loooong bench racing sessions waiting for the weather to clear. One good thing about drag racing, the track dries quickly-especially if you have brooms and leaf blowers on site. Bigmaxs' idea of adjourning to a nearby restaurant for an ad-hoc meeting is good too. I support both their ideas.

It is good to have someone on site to greet an out-of-town racer-even if it is in the rain. It's good PR and shows we at HAMDRL are serious about having fun drag racing. For us, it's easy to turn around and go home. For visitors, it's disappointing for sure. But that's racing, and we all accept it as part of the hobby.

I have a list of ph #'s started on the HAMDRL Membership spreadsheet. I can maintain them until we all decide on how we should develop a phone tree. Obviously, you all will share among yourselves too. Again, as with Email addresses, I will not release them outside the club w/o your personal authorization. Unfortunately, my primary computer is still down. That is where the membership spreadsheet resides. I am arm-wrestling a warranty claim with Dell. If it is not resloved soon, I'll just pony up the bucks and have the Geek Squad finalize the repairs.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey all, AC allready has my e-mail, but here is my info for anyone who cares.

[email protected]

Cell phone (only phone)- 936-524-7639

Call me anytime, day or night, if I don't want to talk to you I just won't answer.:tongue: 
I wish I had come out to the T&T now, but it sounded like it was a rain out by what was posted here.


----------



## Carlos Villa (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Nitro Bandit, I live next to the mall in Victoria.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Good for me.*

Like I haven't posted it before. 713-724-4200.

I'm also thinking due to the size of Houston. It may be pouring where you are but the Drag location could be high and dry. We could have alternate early birds for each T&T so not one person has to leave home every time. Hanging around for out of towners greetings.

Bench racing and lunch wouldn't be bad either!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

my prank call list just keeps getting longer and longer....keep'em coming....j/p

my e-mail is [email protected]
and my cell is-832-527-6825
Paul


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Landcruiser said:


> I must have one of these cool drag RC's and fast. Now, to search and find the one I want to run. Electric or Nitro? I think I will stick to electric for now, since I have some knowledge of electric from my old RC10 days. I just recently got back into the hobby with the purchase of a Tamiya High Lift, but I have not built it yet. It's still sitting in it's pretty box waiting for me to build it. I have a cool FJ40 Landcruiser body for it I got from Japan. It's no racer, but it's cool. I want to meet up with you guys and check out some action next T&T. I would have came out this Sunday but I was out of town on a hunt. I got back early enough to run out and check out some action, but I figured it would be over or rained out by the time I made it out that way. I should be around for the next T&T. Saturday to the off road show at Reliant and Sunday to Bush for some drags.


Welcome to 2Cool Landcruiser! 

Electric is just so much easier to put up with. A had a gas truck once and it was a pain in the arse. Alot also depends on your budget. I went with the GMS Drag Spec and have been very happy with it. It handles great and its cheap. The basic kit is $99, but youll want to get the bearings and the upgrade kits. Shipping and all, it came to $164.

http://www.grandmotorsports.com/otherdrag.asp


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Delete that! lol I just re-read my last post and didnt like the way it came out.

AC and Lyn, you have my numbers, if anyone else needs them, PM me. I dont want to post my number in public.


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Wwwaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!*

Sorry I missed the T&T. BigMax, that green shirt would be banned at our track........too much of a distraction! LOL! David, nice looking rail. The body sits nicely on the chassis. Very cool. Welcome to 2Cool Landcruiser! You'll learn who I am soon enough!:tongue: Don't let anybody fib to ya! Howdy Carlos. Welcome! You guys just have a ton of fun RC drag racing! If you do that, it'll all be good! Don't try to understand it all at once! You'll get a massive brain cramp and that would stink! Keep up the good work H-Town!

Slash


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Strategy*



slash said:


> Sorry I missed the T&T. BigMax, that green shirt would be banned at our track........too much of a distraction! LOL! David, nice looking rail. The body sits nicely on the chassis. Very cool. Welcome to 2Cool Landcruiser! You'll learn who I am soon enough!:tongue: Don't let anybody fib to ya! Howdy Carlos. Welcome! You guys just have a ton of fun RC drag racing! If you do that, it'll all be good! Don't try to understand it all at once! You'll get a massive brain cramp and that would stink! Keep up the good work H-Town!
> 
> Slash


We are haveing some fun! 8 cells in that short chassis is a hand full especially on that track. Still after taking out one cone, I was able to keep it in my lane.

Glad you told me about the shirt tho. I might be on to something there.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

I was looking at the Pro Stock kit on GMS. It is a decent looking kit. I don't know where to start on motors though to be at least somewhat competative. RAE has some good looking stuff, but I need to get schooled on what and why on these motors. I'm looking at getting this radio. http://www.nomadio.net/?pg=hobby.html&sub=react.htmlRight now I only have a 4 channel Futaba Attack for my high lift. When I got out of the hobby years ago, I just gave all my stuff to a friend who was just getting into RC's and I don't have anything left, so I'm starting off new. I also have one of these on pre-order http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=49401 , so I can use the React for this as well. Do you think this radio will be fine for Drag RC as well?

I'm just now getting new tools and other stuff, but I will show up in my 1/1 Landcruiser with my RC's and pull levers someday soon.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

That is alot of radio. Nice. Have never heard of it though. There is alot of new high tech stuff out there thats cool but remember we have been using the older stuff for years with no big issues. I have 3 of these and am selling one here if you are intrested http://www.hircr.com/for_sale.htm. Its a great radio.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Starter Stand*

I made my starter stand out of a thing called a Gorilla Step. I found it at Home Depot and it costs about 20 bucks. Cut in a place for a power panel to mount up and added a Torque flite starter motor to it with a Duratrax wheel that fits over the pulley on the starter to provide a means to fire up a car. A couple of aluminum straps made into loops and its all ready to go. Pop out the powerpanel and take it to the carwash to get all the Koford off of it.










Griz


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

That's a cool looking set up you have there. Heck, I found this baby for sale over on rcdrags. Not a bad deal to get going. I would only need a new radio and I would be in business.

http://rcdrags.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2759


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Landcruiser said:


> That's a cool looking set up you have there. Heck, I found this baby for sale over on rcdrags. Not a bad deal to get going. I would only need a new radio and I would be in business.
> 
> http://rcdrags.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2759


nice buy!!!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

Landcruiser said:


> That's a cool looking set up you have there. Heck, I found this baby for sale over on rcdrags. Not a bad deal to get going. I would only need a new radio and I would be in business.
> 
> http://rcdrags.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2759


Hey Landcruiser,

Welcome to this part of the forum, and to the wild world of RC drag racing.

That's quite a start-up package you're looking at. It's a lot of car. Whichever radio you decide to get, better get it with a neck strap. When you launch that puppy, you'll be in for a wild ride! 

//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

griz said:


> I made my starter stand out of a thing called a Gorilla Step. I found it at Home Depot and it costs about 20 bucks. Cut in a place for a power panel to mount up and added a Torque flite starter motor to it with a Duratrax wheel that fits over the pulley on the starter to provide a means to fire up a car. A couple of aluminum straps made into loops and its all ready to go. Pop out the powerpanel and take it to the carwash to get all the Koford off of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your style Griz! Your a "Thinker". I especially liked your break in stand for nitro motors!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Hey Landcruiser,
> 
> Welcome to this part of the forum, and to the wild world of RC drag racing.
> 
> ...


Landcruiser, I would listen to AC bro!  That car will rip your "sargents" off! LOL


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

Gary said:


> Landcruiser, I would listen to AC bro!  That car will rip your "sargents" off! LOL


Awesome. That's what I'm looking for. Hey, that could be the name of my new car. "Sargent".


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Roflmao!*

Now THAT was FUNNY!!

Thank you I needed that!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I didnt want to say "Privates"


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Anybody up for this upcoming Sunday?

I feel, 

the need

For speed!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

If I haven't caught what the rest of the family has, I WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> If I haven't caught what the rest of the family has, I WILL BE THERE!!!


Man, when my kids were young and brought home that stuff from the daycares, and later in school, I ALLWAYS got what they got!

Ill bring the starting light for test purposes!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dang Gummit!!!!!*

I will have to stick with our 1st and 3rd for now.

You can still post some pictures tho. It will help me get by till then.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

So, are you guys meeting up for some passes this Sunday? GBP correct? I will try ot make it out and check out some runs.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Well, looks like at least 2 of us anyways. So long as I don't get sick I will be there. Gary said he would as well. Come on out.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

I hear you. It is going around I guess. There are a couple of people out today sick, and I felt bad last night. You know, that feeling when a cold or flu is starting to set in. Today I fell better though. I just hit the sack early and that seemed to help with a long nights sleep. I will probably run out that way anyway Sunday to see if anyone is out there. It is going to be such a nice weekend I don't want to spend it inside.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I plan on being there pretty early weather permitting. I havent run my car with the 7 cell set up yet and I have some other things I wanna try.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I was planning on leaving the house around 8am. Is anyone bringing a gas blower? If not, I will bring mine. Anything else?
See y'all in the morning.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> I was planning on leaving the house around 8am. Is anyone bringing a gas blower? If not, I will bring mine. Anything else?
> See y'all in the morning.


Broom I guess!

Ill be there around 9.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Track conditions wernt very good today, but what the heck! Dave and I learned some things and was still able to lay down some good runs. 1500 mAh nIcds are only good for a couple of runs, but the first couple of runs with the 7 cell set up and the speedo set up to act like a bang switch can be a handfull, even at halftrack. LOL

Dave had some radio problems but got them ironed out and had that Bolink Dragster running straight as an arrow. A *FAST *Arrow! 

Weather was absolutley awsome! I really like that park, I just wish the surface was better.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

A few more.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey!*

I want some of that!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> I want some of that!!!!


Your married bro! :slimer:

Something else happened, but I didnt take a pic. Why bother? I couldnt of posted it here. LMAO!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary said:



> Your married bro! :slimer:
> 
> Something else happened, but I didnt take a pic. Why bother? I couldnt of posted it here. LMAO!


BUTT it was NICE!!:fireworks Shoulda been there. I was!!! Nice stretch!:cheers:


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

Got any R/C drag racing video?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Pics*

On the other HAMDRL thread.

Who is Metoo?


----------

